# Killington



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like Snowdon is lit up.....


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 8, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks like Snowdon is lit up.....



And parts of Skye as well!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2013)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...eld1=43.67&textField2=-72.77&e=1#.Unz02SchPis

Sunday looking good now, snow 


oday A 20 percent chance of showers after noon.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 43. West wind 8 to 14 mph.
Tonight  A slight chance of snow showers before 9pm.  Partly cloudy, with a low  around 24. West wind 3 to 8 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 20%.
Saturday  A 20 percent chance of showers after 4pm.  Increasing clouds, with a  high near 43. Calm wind becoming southwest 5 to 8 mph in the morning.
Saturday Night  A 30 percent chance of snow showers after 1am.  Cloudy, with a low  around 31. Southeast wind 5 to 7 mph.  Little or no snow accumulation  expected.
Sunday A  chance of snow showers before 9am, then a chance of rain showers.   Cloudy, with a high near 48. South wind 6 to 9 mph becoming west in the  afternoon.  Chance of precipitation is 40%. Little or no snow  accumulation expected.
Sunday Night  A chance of rain and snow showers before 11pm, then a chance of snow  showers.  Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low  around 27. West wind 10 to 13 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 30%. New  precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.
Veterans Day Partly sunny, with a high near 42. West wind 9 to 11 mph.
Monday Night A 50 percent chance of snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. West wind around 9 mph.
Tuesday Partly sunny, with a high near 31. Northwest wind around 9 mph.
Tuesday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 17. Northwest wind around 7 mph.
Wednesday Partly sunny, with a high near 33. Northwest wind around 8 mph.
Wednesday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 21. North wind around 6 mph becoming calm  in the evening.
Thursday Mostly sunny, with a high near 38. Calm wind.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...eld1=43.67&textField2=-72.77&e=1#.Unz02SchPis
> 
> Sunday looking good now, snow
> 
> ...



What you posted says rain "Sunday A  chance of snow showers before 9am, then a chance of rain showers"


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2013)

To the base
sent from my S4


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks a little better above 3,000:


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 8, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> View attachment 9471
> To the base
> sent from my S4



Awesome. If they go top to bottom tomorrow will they make the announcement today (Friday)?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Looks a little better above 3,000:
> 
> View attachment 9472


Im just happy to see good snowmaking temps continue! The storms will come.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 8, 2013)

All snow at elevation now:

Today A 30 percent chance of snow showers, mainly after 3pm.  Cloudy, with a high near 28. Windy, with a west wind 26 to 30 mph.  Total daytime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. Tonight A 30 percent chance of snow showers, mainly before 7pm.  Partly cloudy, with a low around 18. Wind chill values as low as -2. Windy, with a northwest wind around 38 mph.  New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 
Saturday A 20 percent chance of snow showers after 4pm.  Increasing clouds, with a high near 30. Wind chill values as low as -3. Windy, with a west wind 28 to 33 mph decreasing to 17 to 22 mph in the morning. 
Saturday Night A 30 percent chance of snow showers after 2am.  Cloudy, with a low around 28. Windy, with a southwest wind 23 to 31 mph.  New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 
Sunday A 40 percent chance of snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. Windy, with a west wind 24 to 31 mph.  New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 
Sunday Night A 40 percent chance of snow showers before 1am.  Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 23. Breezy, with a northwest wind 18 to 21 mph. 
Veterans Day Partly sunny, with a high near 32. West wind 15 to 17 mph. 
Monday Night A 50 percent chance of snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 15. West wind 16 to 18 mph. 
Tuesday Partly sunny, with a high near 19. Northwest wind 11 to 16 mph. 
Tuesday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 12. Northwest wind 11 to 14 mph. 
Wednesday Partly sunny, with a high near 22. North wind 10 to 13 mph. 
Wednesday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 16. North wind 7 to 11 mph. 
Thursday Mostly sunny, with a high near 30. North wind around 6 mph becoming calm  in the morning.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> All snow at elevation now:
> 
> Today A 30 percent chance of snow showers, mainly after 3pm.  Cloudy, with a high near 28. Windy, with a west wind 26 to 30 mph.  Total daytime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. Tonight A 30 percent chance of snow showers, mainly before 7pm.  Partly cloudy, with a low around 18. Wind chill values as low as -2. Windy, with a northwest wind around 38 mph.  New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> Saturday A 20 percent chance of snow showers after 4pm.  Increasing clouds, with a high near 30. Wind chill values as low as -3. Windy, with a west wind 28 to 33 mph decreasing to 17 to 22 mph in the morning.
> ...



At what elevation? top of the hill or at the base?


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 8, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> At what elevation? top of the hill or at the base?



~3500 ft.....


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 8, 2013)

Who's going tomorrow or Sunday???


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Who's going tomorrow or Sunday???



Contemplating going Sunday...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Who's going tomorrow or Sunday???



Most likely Sunday I will be there hope to meet some A zoners trying to convince Cornhead I think he go to.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2013)

We are looking at Sunday as well!  But if it looks like it will switch to rain not so sure!  That being said - I really want to make some turns and Sunday is my best chance!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2013)

I will be there Monday most likely.


----------



## jaybird (Nov 8, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I will be there Monday most likely.



Please Honor the Veterans !


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 8, 2013)

I will be there monday too.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2013)

jaybird said:


> Please Honor the Veterans !




I always do!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 8, 2013)

Snowing top to bottom now.Is there a convention going on here?


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2013)

From yesterday's Killington "Drift".

US Military Express Cards
Valid All Season Long, with FREE SKIING on Veterans' Day!

Join  us for skiing and riding on Monday, November 11, 2013, and veterans get  their turns on us! Plus, for the 2013/14 season, all Active Duty,  Retired and Honorably Discharged members of the U.S. Military who visit  Killington will receive a complimentary Killington Express Card. The  card, which is also valid at Pico Mountain, provides discounted lift  ticket privileges with every visit. To pick up your card, just present a  valid U.S. Military or U.S. Retired Military I.D. at the Snowshed Sales  Center or K-1 Guest Services.


For those not aware the Express card gives you 50% off on weekday tickets & 25% off weekends.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 8, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Contemplating going Sunday...





Scotty said:


> Most likely Sunday I will be there hope to meet some A zoners trying to convince Cornhead I think he go to.



I'm still trying to figure out which day is going to work best. 

Cornhead msg'd me and he sounded like he was going Sunday with you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I'm still trying to figure out which day is going to work best.
> 
> Cornhead msg'd me and he sounded like he was going Sunday with you.




Yes that is the plan as of now. I think Sunday they will have more open then Sat. and  I picking my skis up Sat from the Shop hope to see you at K.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm going to wait to see how much they're able to get open & what the weather does over the weekend into next week. Might head up during the week for a day or two. It's been over 9 months since I've skied.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 8, 2013)

From Killingtons snow report:

Let’s not jump the gun on top-to-bottom turns, though – the team is working their way over the upper mountain, building up the base and getting ready to go.


Loon open t2b today.BW and SR open t2b on Sat. Somebody is playing second fiddle.Haha


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 8, 2013)

Highway Star in 3...2....1....


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)

WoodCore said:


> Highway Star in 3...2....1....



Not to help him out but even I believe they will be top to bottom sometime tomorrow if not first thing


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> From yesterday's Killington "Drift".
> 
> US Military Express Cards
> Valid All Season Long, with FREE SKIING on Veterans' Day!
> ...



I all over this one!


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> From Killingtons snow report:
> 
> Let’s not jump the gun on top-to-bottom turns, though – the team is working their way over the upper mountain, building up the base and getting ready to go.
> 
> ...



No Kidding!  Opened first but others pulling ahead?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)

By the by the seem to have cleared their cache on the 2fer1 page http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> From Killingtons snow report:
> 
> Let’s not jump the gun on top-to-bottom turns, though – the team is working their way over the upper mountain, building up the base and getting ready to go.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Im a bit shocked they are not T2b today but they have got to be close......I bet in the next few days there trail count will jump to around 50.....


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Cornhead (Nov 8, 2013)

Just snagged my skis from the shop, funny that such beat up skis can look so purtty underneath! Looks like a go for Sunday, lucky me I caught a cold, not gonna let that stop me, let's get this party started!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm leaning towards Sunday, too.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 8, 2013)

So who is in for Monday?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 8, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm leaning towards Sunday, too.




I'll be there Sunday!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunday will be great I be there and it cool to take some runs with A zoners.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 8, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I'll be there Sunday!



Looking forward to skiing with you again! Seems the crowds should be lighter on Sunday. Can't wait to be back on the snow! I'll give you a buzz. Mini AZ Summit, cool. Here's to T to B skiing on Sunday! They gotta keep pace with SR.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> So who is in for Monday?



I will be there Monday if we do not go Sunday!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2013)

If it gets real windy on Sunday do they have chair that non detached that runs in early season?


----------



## dmw (Nov 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> If it gets real windy on Sunday do they have chair that non detached that runs in early season?



The North Ridge triple is a fixed grip.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2013)

dmw said:


> The North Ridge triple is a fixed grip.


the chair is usually out of the wind. 



sent from my S4


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 8, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> the chair is usually out of the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my S4



Hopefully the gondola won't be affected. Winds look a little high but not too bad.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunday maybe...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2013)

at 3500...




Sunday A  chance of snow showers before noon, then a chance of rain and snow  showers between noon and 4pm, then a chance of snow showers after 4pm.   Cloudy, with a high near 36. Windy, with a west wind 28 to 32 mph.   Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of around an inch  possible.
Sunday Night  A 40 percent chance of snow showers before 10pm.  Cloudy, then  gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 25. Windy, with a  northwest wind around 34 mph, with gusts as high as 44 mph.  New snow  accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
Veterans Day Partly sunny, with a high near 33. Windy, with a west wind 25 to 30 mph decreasing to 13 to 18 mph in the afternoon.
Monday Night A 50 percent chance of snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19. Breezy, with a southwest wind 17 to 20 mph.
Tuesday Partly sunny, with a high near 21. Northwest wind 16 to 18 mph.
Tuesday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 13. Northwest wind 14 to 17 mph.
Wednesday Mostly sunny, with a high near 24. Northwest wind around 14 mph.
Wednesday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 16. West wind 7 to 11 mph.
Thursday Mostly sunny, with a high near 32. West wind 6 to 9 mph.
Thursday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 25. West wind around 11 mph.
Friday Mostly sunny, with a high near 38. West wind 11 to 13 mph.
 

Report a map error






*Lat/Lon:* 43.59°N 72.82°W   *Elevation:* 3559 ft


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 9, 2013)

Saturday AM and it's still not Top to Bottom!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2013)

Hopefully we can get some live updates today!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 9, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Hopefully we can get some live updates today!



Web cam shows they are blowing at the base. The conditions report says they will focus snowmaking on currently closed trails.

I'm still hopeful for t2B tomorrow.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Web cam shows they are blowing at the base. The conditions report says they will focus snowmaking on currently closed trails.
> 
> I'm still hopeful for t2B tomorrow.



I saw that, too.  I'm still holding out hope for tomorrow.  I'm glad to see they won't be blasting the open trails.  That's a huge plus.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Saturday AM and it's still not Top to Bottom!



That is incorrect.

[h=1]Conditions[/h]                                                                     [h=2]Saturday, November 09, 2013[/h]                               _10:47 am 11/09/13--_Killington snowmakers have been  making snow-storms across Snowdon and Skye Peak and you’ve been asking  that infamous early season question - what about top to bottom? Well the  answer you've been waiting for is finally here. Top to bottom skiing  and riding has arrived. 

For Saturday, the K-1 Express Gondola  and North Ridge Triple are scheduled to provide uploading from 8:00 a.m.  through 3:30 p.m. Skiers and riders can still choose to use the Peak  Walkway to get back to the K-1 Express Gondola for downloading back to  the base area throughout the day. 

There are lower mountain  trails open to provide skiing and riding back to the base area, but  early season conditions exist and walking may be required.


----------



## John (Nov 9, 2013)

> US Military Express Cards
> Valid All Season Long, with FREE SKIING on Veterans' Day!
> 
> Join us for skiing and riding on Monday, November 11, 2013, and veterans and active military get their turns on us! Plus, for the 2013/14 season, all Active Duty, Retired and Honorably Discharged members of the U.S. Military who visit Killington will receive a complimentary Killington Express Card. The card, which is also valid at Pico Mountain, provides discounted lift ticket privileges with every visit. To pick up your card, just present a valid U.S. Military, U.S. Retired Military I.D., a copy of your DD214 form (photo ID required) or discharge certificate (photo ID required) at the Snowshed Sales Center or K-1 Guest Services.



Hooah! Monday skiing, free k express card and t2b skiing. my cheeks are hurting from the ear to ear smile right now


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 9, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> That is incorrect.
> 
> *Conditions*
> 
> ...




NICE!!!

Sunday Sunday Sunday!!!


----------



## makimono (Nov 9, 2013)

Thinking about going on Monday...should there be any problem hanging around the ticket window finding someone to split a 2 for 1 with?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2013)

makimono said:


> Thinking about going on Monday...should there be any problem hanging around the ticket window finding someone to split a 2 for 1 with?




I need one one for my daughter. Do you have a coupon?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2013)

Going Monday too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thinking Wed.-Thurs. myself. Still waiting to see what they get open. Snowmaking temps look favorable for most of the week.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2013)

FYI snowdon Triple will be open tomorrow. Also price is up to 59/45.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> FYI snowdon Triple will be open tomorrow. Also price is up to 59/45.



Going?


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 9, 2013)

Going Monday also.  I have a 2fer also.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Nov 9, 2013)

I see they are blowing around the Superstar area but not Superstar. Will they or is that not usually in the early season plan?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2013)

Tin said:


> I see they are blowing around the Superstar area but not Superstar. Will they or is that not usually in the early season plan?



Skyelark is the first to see the guns over then Bittersweet.


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2013)

Tin said:


> I see they are blowing around the Superstar area but not Superstar. Will they or is that not usually in the early season plan?



They will get to superstar soon that is generally open fairly early!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Going?



Yes

You?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2013)

Looking good now...



Tonight  Snow likely, mainly after midnight.  Cloudy, with a low around 27.  Windy, with a southwest wind 24 to 33 mph, with gusts as high as 47 mph.   Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1  to 2 inches possible.
Sunday  A 50 percent chance of snow.  Cloudy, with a high near 35. Windy, with a  west wind 32 to 37 mph, with gusts as high as 60 mph.  New snow  accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Yes
> 
> You?



Yes.  It looks like a number of us will be there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 9, 2013)

dlague said:


> They will get to superstar soon that is generally open fairly early!



I've very rarely seen it open before Thanksgiving. If they get Skylark/Bitter open they're still way ahead of the game, very rarely seen them open before Thanksgiving either, never mind first weeks of Dec. Next push will be Ramshead, That is usually open for Thanksgiving. Keep in mind Thanksgiving is a week late this year.


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2013)

This sucks!  We looked at the weather radar and noticed rain!  We decided on tomorrow and now my son has a college tour lined up so that will not happen either!  Itching to get out there!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 10, 2013)

dlague said:


> This sucks!  We looked at the weather radar and noticed rain!  We decided on tomorrow and now my son has a college tour lined up so that will not happen either!  Itching to get out there!



I hear you...my middle son's high school soccer team lost last night in the state quarterfinals. I'm free from that now, but he also has about 6 college visits lined up in the next few months. I've gotta get out there!

Sometime this coming week and maybe the weekend too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2013)

Snowing all day come have funs time at K.:beer::beer:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Snowing all day come have funs time at K.:beer::beer:



How did we lose you guys?!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> How did we lose you guys?!



Hungry need coffee riding triples PTO top nice take triple meet you on top at 1230 Will wait on topped.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Have fun today guys/gals. I'll most likely drive up Wed. morning & ski Wed.-Thurs. If anyone else is thinking of going give me a shout. I'd even have an inexpensive place for you to stay Wed. night if you're so inclined. It's my only opportunity to go until the weekend of Dec.6. Both my parents are having surgery next week (one shoulder, one back) & I have have to help them. They live nearby.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2013)

In for tomorrow.  

Anyone got a twofer they need a second person to pair up with?  If not, have folks who have been at the mountain noticed an abundance of strangers with the twofer looking to pair up at the ticket window?

I'll probably be rolling in around 10 AM.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 10, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> In for tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone got a twofer they need a second person to pair up with?  If not, have folks who have been at the mountain noticed an abundance of strangers with the twofer looking to pair up at the ticket window?
> 
> I'll probably be rolling in around 10 AM.



Can't you get a twofer from their website? I had a hard time getting them earlier but managed with different web addresses. Someone posted yesterday or the day before that they cleaned out their cache. After trying that site I was able to score a couple more. The only time I need one is for the one Sat. I'll ski in the beginning of Dec. Otherwise I have them to give to friends who don't have one. I ski mostly during the week & have a pass so I don't need it for then. Anyway this is the cleaned out website http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes you can.  For some reason I thought I had read recently that the twofers were no longer available.  I just googled Killington two for one and came across that link.  Just got the twofer in my inbox.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2013)

No rain today. Snowed all day. Had fun shaking the rust off. Top was kind of scraped off, bottom was soft> Mouse trap was fun but the bumps by the end of the day were kind of funky. Maybe it was my legs


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2013)

Snow all day no rain. Great skiing with Alex and Jim. Saw Mary Jane and Cornhead and lots of AC in car to stay defoster to work. Great tits day ops thanks for snow tire thanks K management and snow making and Lake Effect for dogs barking Cousin ( room mate who is scotty.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Snow all day no rain. Great skiing with Alex and Jim. Saw Mary Jane and Cornhead and lots of AC in car to stay defoster to work. Great tits day ops thanks for snow tire thanks K management and snow making and Lake Effect for dogs barking Cousin ( room mate who is scotty.



This started out making since but then went down hill with the Ac thing and then the tits thing


----------



## dmw (Nov 10, 2013)

I think I'm gonna head up tomorrow. I'll have a gray helmet with an AZ sticker on the back, on a snowboard. It'd be cool to meet anyone else who are around.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 10, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> This started out making since but then went down hill with the Ac thing and then the tits thing



Now that I made some runs with Scotty I think I can interpret his language better but this one is still tough.

Smelly- PM'd you to see if you wanted to meet up with us. Hope you had a good day!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm liking the Wed.-Thurs. forecast. Maybe they'll have Skyelark/ Bitter on line by then.

I think Scotty's post went downhill after seeing Mary Jane.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2013)

Did anybody get the reason why they were only loading every other chair on the Snowdon triple Sunday?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Did anybody get the reason why they were only loading every other chair on the Snowdon triple Sunday?



I wondered that, too...  Could they have been trying to keep the crowd down on the top of snowdon?  Hopefully they weren't sending people up knowing there was an issue with the lift!  We only rode it once.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 11, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I wondered that, too...  Could they have been trying to keep the crowd down on the top of snowdon?  Hopefully they weren't sending people up knowing there was an issue with the lift!  We only rode it once.



I asked. The answer was because mid station get off spot was closed their regulation in Vermont law that they have unloaded every other chair.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Did anybody get the reason why they were only loading every other chair on the Snowdon triple Sunday?



They do it all the time on that chair. I've heard it's because the average weight of people has increased since the chair was originally designed. The chair simply can't handle a full load. The drive on top overheats. I've seen many times where they have to manually grease the shaft at the top during the day. I've also heard it's because of the one low tower that used to be the mid-station. Something about it can come off the rollers with a full load. I hope that's not true. There was a discussion about it on K-Zone last year or the year before.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Did anybody get the reason why they were only loading every other chair on the Snowdon triple Sunday?



Made me nervous. Stayed away after our one trip up.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> they have to manually grease the shaft at the top during the day.



i hate when this happens


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 11, 2013)

Sheesh.  The snowdon triple has to be loaded gradually when they start running it............

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?style=3&f=1&t=33729&p=462103



> "Lift Department Standard Operating Guidelines
> SNOWDON TRIPLE LOADING
> Updated 11/19/00,DM
> 
> ...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> Sheesh.  The snowdon triple has to be loaded gradually when they start running it............
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?style=3&f=1&t=33729&p=462103



There was a continuous line all day and they ran it this way all day


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> There was a continuous line all day and they ran it this way all day



You rode the triple ALL day?  Because when I rode it there was barely any line and they were not skipping chairs....


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> You rode the triple ALL day?  Because when I rode it there was barely any line and they were not skipping chairs....



I first rode it at around 1030-1045 and the guy with the neck tat was being spoken to to load every other chair. It was at this time that they started loading every other chair. I rode the chair probably another 5 times up until 2 or so and every time they were loading every other chair no matter what the line was.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh.  The cable might come off...?  That's all?  I thought it might be something serious...!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Oh.  The cable might come off...?  That's all?  I thought it might be something serious...!



HAHAHA - Remember who wrote it - K home boyee


----------



## Douglas (Nov 11, 2013)

why dont they have fried oreos?
this place sucks


----------



## octopus (Nov 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Can't you get a twofer from their website? I had a hard time getting them earlier but managed with different web addresses. Someone posted yesterday or the day before that they cleaned out their cache. After trying that site I was able to score a couple more. The only time I need one is for the one Sat. I'll ski in the beginning of Dec. Otherwise I have them to give to friends who don't have one. I ski mostly during the week & have a pass so I don't need it for then. Anyway this is the cleaned out website http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag




thx for this link. got it last night and used the 2fer today, also they ran the snowdon lift the same way today, skip a chair.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2013)

octopus said:


> thx for this link. got it last night and used the 2fer today, also they ran the snowdon lift the same way today, skip a chair.


Maintenance wanted to run every chair since they had limited test time for it.  I asked a lifetime today.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> By the by the seem to have cleared their cache on the 2fer1 page http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag



Don't thank me thank Smelly. He posted  it 1st back on pg.3 of this thread.

I'd like to thank him myself since I scored a couple more 2fers.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Maintenance wanted to run every chair since they had limited test time for it.  I asked a lifetime today.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Don't thank me thank Smelly. He posted  it 1st back on pg.3 of this thread.
> 
> I'd like to thank him myself since I scored a couple more 2fers.



Just snagged 2 of the 2fers for this weekend. Sweet!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


>



yeah, it wasn't exactly confidence inspiring to hear that today. :lol:

glad it at least opened though.  Lapping the Gondola sucks when Great Northern is the only way down from the summit.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 11, 2013)

glad it at least opened though.  Lapping the Gondola sucks when Great Northern is the only way down from the summit.[/QUOTE]

I miss the good old days when Cascade was their early season offering.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Just snagged 2 of the 2fers for this weekend. Sweet!


First days out this coming weekend?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 12, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> First days out this coming weekend?



Yeah, been busy with Peter's high school soccer. They lost a heartbreaker in OT 1-0 in the state quarterfinals...first loss of the season. They were defending Class AA state champs looking to repeat. I'm not that upset, it was a brillliant 2 year run where their record was 41 wins, 1 tie and 2 losses in 2 seasons.


----------



## Tin (Nov 13, 2013)

They have been blowing on the upper section, Skyelark, and Launch Pad for the past four days and the Superstar Cam looks like a white out this morning. Can't wait for this weekend.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 13, 2013)

So I'm pretty sure I'm going to head up this weekend.  Right now it looks like none of my friends are going to man up.  If any AZer wants a ride up with me just meet me somewhere along 91 and throw me some gas money.  You don't have to ski with me, I like riding solo anyway.  I'm just looking to cut the cost of the drive.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> So I'm pretty sure I'm going to head up this weekend.  Right now it looks like none of my friends are going to man up.  If any AZer wants a ride up with me just meet me somewhere along 91 and throw me some gas money.  You don't have to ski with me, I like riding solo anyway.  I'm just looking to cut the cost of the drive.



Were you there last weekend? We thought we saw a snowboarder with a Jacket like yours and wondered if it was you.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 13, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Were you there last weekend? We thought we saw a snowboarder with a Jacket like yours and wondered if it was you.


I think I may be going Sunday to meet up with my bro in law from Albany.


----------



## giantfan (Nov 13, 2013)

The Superstar quad is going to start turning tomorrow afternoon along with the Snowdon Triple.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2013)

giantfan said:


> The Superstar quad is going to start turning tomorrow afternoon along with the Snowdon Triple.



Nice. ..hopefully they can keep them running through the warm spell. 

sent from my S4


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds like there will be more than a few AZers there this weekend...we will be there both Sat and Sun.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Sounds like there will be more than a few AZers there this weekend...we will be there both Sat and Sun.


Sunday Monday.....although the rain Monday could change my plans.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 13, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Were you there last weekend? We thought we saw a snowboarder with a Jacket like yours and wondered if it was you.



No, the amount of open terrain wasn't quite enough to make the 3.5 hour drive worth while.  I'm like 98% sure I'm going this weekend.  Probably Sunday.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> No, the amount of open terrain wasn't quite enough to make the 3.5 hour drive worth while.  I'm like 98% sure I'm going this weekend.  Probably Sunday.



When we were there this past Sunday, I was surprised how much the crowds thinned out by the afternoon.  The gondola was walk on by 2.  If Skye peak opens, that will be a huge bonus.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 13, 2013)

Just saw that superstar quad was open.   Nice.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 13, 2013)

No Skye peak trails listed as open, though...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Just saw that superstar quad was open.   Nice.



tomorrow afternoon so they will list the open trails then


----------



## Tin (Nov 13, 2013)

I will be there with the gf Friday and Saturday using those two-fers...


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Killington did not suck today. Snowdon & Northridge triples plus gondi were spinning from the get go this morning. Superstar HSQ opened at noon. Snowdon quad & poma were running but not loading most of the morning. They'll be on line for the weekend I'm sure. Snowshed slope & chair look like they're ready to go also. Upper Skyelark & lower Bitter were open later today because they were able to groom them out this morning. Superstar Headwall & lower Skyelark are ready to go, just need to be groomed out, same thing for lower chute going down to the Snowdon quad. Lots of good skiing today but ROTD was upper chute, skied it quite a few times. Yesterday wasn't bad either but quite a bit more terrain & lifts opened/ran today. Lot had a good amount of cars & there were people on the mountain on but all lifts were walk on both days. Trails not crowded at all, sometimes even empty. Now back in Brooklyn.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 14, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> there were people on the mountain on but all lifts were walk on both days. Trails not crowded at all, sometimes even empty. Now back in Brooklyn.



Very nice! I'll lap ice so long as the lifts are walk on.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2013)

FYI - Up to $69 as well


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> FYI - Up to $69 as well



That's why I love my K pass, the more I ski the cheaper it gets. Got it down to under $230 a day already.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't wait for Sunday looks like it's skiing really nice up there!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Can't wait for Sunday looks like it's skiing really nice up there!




Will you be going mach schnell?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington did not suck today. Snowdon & Northridge triples plus gondi were spinning from the get go this morning. Superstar HSQ opened at noon. Snowdon quad & poma were running but not loading most of the morning. They'll be on line for the weekend I'm sure. Snowshed slope & chair look like they're ready to go also. Upper Skyelark & lower Bitter were open later today because they were able to groom them out this morning. Superstar Headwall & lower Skyelark are ready to go, just need to be groomed out, same thing for lower chute going down to the Snowdon quad. Lots of good skiing today but ROTD was upper chute, skied it quite a few times. Yesterday wasn't bad either but quite a bit more terrain & lifts opened/ran today. Lot had a good amount of cars & there were people on the mountain on but all lifts were walk on both days. Trails not crowded at all, sometimes even empty. Now back in Brooklyn.



Impressive expansion roll out...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Can't wait for Sunday looks like it's skiing really nice up there!



Have fun, it should be great.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh by the way even though there were no lift lines & a lot of chairs were going up empty on the Snowdon triple yesterday they were still loading every other chair all day long.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm finally pulling the trigger and heading up Sunday.  Got my 2 for 1 voucher, and possibly someone to ride up with me.  Stoked!!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2013)

I will be there Sunday also.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome, hopefully I'll finally get a chance to have a beer with some AZers.  :beer:


----------



## Madroch (Nov 15, 2013)

My sat trip is in jeopardy due to unexpected hospital stay for a relative--- so may see you all Sunday....


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2013)

I should be rolling in at about 8-8:30. Look for a white FJ Cruiser in bay 1 area.


----------



## reefer (Nov 15, 2013)

Killington was sweet today. Give me an hour to post some picks and a report. Have fun this weekend!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2013)

Skiing tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Visibility looks horrible up there today.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Visibility looks horrible up there today.



It was definitely tough at times. ..it did clear a little after 1:30

sent from my S4


----------



## kentrg11 (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone have pics from this weekend?
thanks in advance


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 17, 2013)

Good times today, despite the lack of visibility.  The snow was great.  I was impressed with the coverage.  Very few thin spots and all the trails I went on were fully edge to edge.  Short wait for the gondola in the AM, and all but rode right on all the other lifts.  Can't wait to get out again!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2013)

I saw a guy so wasted on Chute. He could not make it down.  He was wearing a suit that was like old convict uniform. Black and white stripes.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I saw a guy so wasted on Chute. He could not make it down.  He was wearing a suit that was like old convict uniform. Black and white stripes.



Saw some guy on chute drinking a beer as he was skiing down.

sent from my S4


----------



## JimG. (Nov 17, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Saw some guy on chute drinking a beer as he was skiing down.
> 
> sent from my S4



That was the guy in the black and white striped suit that Puck It saw.


----------



## MBRI (Nov 17, 2013)

11-16-2013  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mrHGdSRlm8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2013)

bummer.  was hoping for video of the beer drinking guy in a jail suit.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> bummer.  was hoping for video of the beer drinking guy in a jail suit.



+1


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 17, 2013)

"Saw some guy on chute drinking a beer as he was skiing down."


Wasn't me.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2013)

JimG. said:


> That was the guy in the black and white striped suit that Puck It saw.



This guy could not even stand up on his board.  His eyes were rolling back.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 17, 2013)

I have pics from today in my trip report

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> This guy could not even stand up on his board.  His eyes were rolling back.



When we saw him he was actively consuming while sliding; you must have seen him later in the day.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll admit to consuming some "adult beverages" while skiing. I'm certain being that drunk while skiing would be absolutely terrible.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

JimG. said:


> When we saw him he was actively consuming while sliding; you must have seen him later in the day.



He was sliding down on his ass for most of Chute.  The fourth time up the chair, we saw try and stand and make a few turns before the GN intersection.  Right the intersection, he did a face plant and did not move for a secoond or two.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 19, 2013)

Did you tell the mountain ambassadors about the guy?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Did you tell the mountain ambassadors about the guy?



We told the liftie in the top shack.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

So I bet conditions are pretty frozen today!  All that water from yesterday and freezing over night should make for nice scrapped off sections later this week!


----------



## where's the snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Hows the mountain look? Heading up wed for my first turns of the season.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 19, 2013)

Any chance of powdery turns for the weekend (Sunday?)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 19, 2013)

It's probably fine. Watch out for slush and possibly a little ice depending how cold it gets. Should be carveable though. Enjoy!


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2013)

where's the snow said:


> Hows the mountain look? Heading up wed for my first turns of the season.



According to Killington, they plan to groom the all surfaces (break up ice and crust from refreeze) then make snow on all open trails.  I will be there Saturday and expect it to be fine with all the cold air we are getting between now and then.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 20, 2013)

According to their website they're now blowing lower East Fall & Cascade run out. Might see the Canyon quad running by the weekend. Also I read the guns are lined up & ready to go on Cascade. They're also blowing Highline Race Trail, they were blowing on that for the two days I was there last week so they already have a head start. Guns are on on Snowshed again also, that looked like it was ready to go last week so it shouldn't need much.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 20, 2013)

It would be great to see some open terrain in the canyon area.


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2013)

where's the snow said:


> Hows the mountain look? Heading up wed for my first turns of the season.



Let us know how it was!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 20, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> According to their website they're now blowing lower East Fall & Cascade run out. Might see the Canyon quad running by the weekend. Also I read the guns are lined up & ready to go on Cascade. They're also blowing Highline Race Trail, they were blowing on that for the two days I was there last week so they already have a head start. Guns are on on Snowshed again also, that looked like it was ready to go last week so it shouldn't need much.


On Monday I noticed all the guns on cascade. Most of the snow on Highline and Snowshed were almost gone on Monday so they are pretty much starting all over again.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 21, 2013)

High line trail is up.  I herd from a friend up there that they are prepping the canyon quad for the weekend. I would be shocked if it opened this early.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2013)

Puck it said:


> We told the liftie in the top shack.



Tattletale


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 22, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> According to their website they're now blowing lower East Fall & Cascade run out. Might see the Canyon quad running by the weekend. Also I read the guns are lined up & ready to go on Cascade. They're also blowing Highline Race Trail, they were blowing on that for the two days I was there last week so they already have a head start. Guns are on on Snowshed again also, that looked like it was ready to go last week so it shouldn't need much.


"For Friday morning, look for the ropes to drop on the crowd-favorite  Highline trail. 

Which brings us to the weekend: we expect to  add Lower East Fall, Cascade Runout, Snowshed, and the Canyon Quad Chair  by Saturday morning. That's healthy dose of new trails and new lifts to  get you stoked for the weekend. Well see you out there."


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds like tomorrow will be good.  I'm going to try to make it up but so far I'm striking out finding a partner.  Not that I wouldn't go solo but I'd prefer not to have to drive 3 hours home with only the radio to keep me awake.  My kingdom for a friend that's at least as dedicated to skiing/riding as I am.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 22, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> "For Friday morning, look for the ropes to drop on the crowd-favorite  Highline trail.
> 
> Which brings us to the weekend: we expect to  add Lower East Fall, Cascade Runout, Snowshed, and the Canyon Quad Chair  by Saturday morning. That's healthy dose of new trails and new lifts to  get you stoked for the weekend. Well see you out there."


Nice to see the canyon come in play!


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> "For Friday morning, look for the ropes to drop on the crowd-favorite  Highline trail.
> 
> Which brings us to the weekend: we expect to  add Lower East Fall, Cascade Runout, Snowshed, and the Canyon Quad Chair  by Saturday morning. That's healthy dose of new trails and new lifts to  get you stoked for the weekend. Well see you out there."



A little concerned about the rain this morning and later today before the switch to snow.  I am hoping that when it switches they get several inches over night, combined with snow making should not be an issue.  Will check things out first thing Saturday.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 22, 2013)

dlague said:


> A little concerned about the rain this morning and later today before the switch to snow.  I am hoping that when it switches they get several inches over night, combined with snow making should not be an issue.  Will check things out first thing Saturday.



Ugh the R word! It's the equivalent of the C word to women.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2013)

dlague said:


> A little concerned about the rain this morning and later today before the switch to snow.  I am hoping that when it switches they get several inches over night, combined with snow making should not be an issue.  Will check things out first thing Saturday.



Let us know I am heading there Sunday for the deep freeze.


----------



## where's the snow (Nov 22, 2013)

Going up sunday!  Hopefully it wont be to windy


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Next trip Dec. 5-8. Whatever it is it will be.

I'll hit Stowe on the 6th (ski club ticket).

"Da Boyz" will be up Fri. night.

50/50 chance we'll make it to K Sat.


----------



## planb420 (Nov 23, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> My kingdom for a friend that's at least as dedicated to skiing/riding as I am.




Im free on Wed/Thurs....just saying. Not always flush with cash but its worth a shot...


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 24, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Im free on Wed/Thurs....just saying. Not always flush with cash but its worth a shot...



I'll hit you up. I can always use more people to ride with and I can usually get lift ticket deals.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 24, 2013)

I was there today and it wasn't bad. The Superstar side was a wind blown hell but snowden was nice. They got about 4 inches of fresh over night. heard reports about Saturday that it was all pretty much a scraped off frozen hell.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 24, 2013)

I wanted to go today but decided to check out the Hartford Ski and Sun travel expo and watch football instead. 

How were the temps and wind? Those were my main reason for wussing out. I can handle cold if its worth dealing with it, but I'm a little pickier for early season offerings.

Got a couple cool t-shirts and a ton of stickers at the expo. And of course I signed up for every ski weekend they were raffling off.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

